# using an eight pin 120 v relay for motor jogging



## 1manElectricalShow (Aug 30, 2012)

This question might be beneath most of the senior members of this forum, however I'm hoping that I gain some confidence in the area of motor controls. My issue is that when installing the motor starter and control circuit for a 25 hp motor (running a large ribbon for a new ribbon blender) I used a three wire start stop station (with two safety flag switches for the grate on the machine and two e-stops wired series prior to the three wire station). I would very much like to add a jog command using a momentary single pole spring back toggle switch. The toggle however acts as a start command because of the signal back-feeding through the NO Aux. Should I set up a relay to open this link and allow the toggle to function as a JOG command?
Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

No need to waste a relay. Use a maintained selector switch to select between jog and run, you use the existing start button, when you are in run mode and hit the start the starter seals in when in jog the selector disables the seal in contact and the motor jogs.


----------



## 1manElectricalShow (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,i considered changing our the start stop station out for maintained, but s the station is alert installed and the jog option was added in retrospect, wanted to know if there was a known method for writing using my existing equipment. I have knowna couple of good relaysin my boneyard at the plant


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Here is a way with no relay and no selector switch.
You need one extra PB with one set of NO and one set of NC contacts to piggyback the PB.
Label it "Jog" and be done.

Courtesy EZ Schematics.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> Here is a way with no relay and no selector switch.
> You need one extra PB with one set of NO and one set of NC contacts to piggyback the PB.
> Label it "Jog" and be done.


Needs fixing John.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Needs fixing John.


Thanks. I think I got it now. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> Thanks. I think I got it now. :laughing:


Needs more unless I'm missing something. How is it going to start? How is it going to jog without also pushing the start button?


----------



## 1manElectricalShow (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, this job is now complete thanks to my handy hoping relay to bypass the coil and the NO aux contacts, and the jog command


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You really should try to avoid just using an NC contact to break the seal in on the jog button. There have been cases where due to age/wear that people have hit the jog and let go and the motor stayed running.

NFPA 79 recommends the selector switch method.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Needs more unless I'm missing something. How is it going to start? How is it going to jog without also pushing the start button?


Now this is how to proof read a drawing!!!!
We used to let all the guys in the electrical dept proof read our drawings for mistakes and or better logic. Simpler.
Sorry it took so long to fix it.
I am still learning how to use the old EZ program. I have not learned to erase. Only to "undo".
So its time consuming.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> Now this is how to proof read a drawing!!!!
> We used to let all the guys in the electrical dept proof read our drawings for mistakes and or better logic. Simpler.
> Sorry it took so long to fix it.
> I am still learning how to use the old EZ program. I have not learned to erase. Only to "undo".
> So its time consuming.


Hi John

Here you go: http://www.wadeinstruments.com/downloads/videos/deleting-items.mp4


----------



## 123 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is a method using start and jog button


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> No need to waste a relay. Use a maintained selector switch to select between jog and run, you use the existing start button, when you are in run mode and hit the start the starter seals in when in jog the selector disables the seal in contact and the motor jogs.


Why a maintained and not a momentary?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Introyble said:


> Why a maintained and not a momentary?


Eliminates the chance of an accidental seal in during jog. You have to select back to run to put the seal in contact back into the circuit. Often we use the selector to put a drive into low speed for jogging too.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

wdestar said:


> Hi John
> 
> Here you go: http://www.wadeinstruments.com/downloads/videos/deleting-items.mp4


Thanks Dan. This will save time for sure. How is the updated version performing?


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> Thanks Dan. This will save time for sure. How is the updated version performing?


You're welcome.

Hey John - before I forget...

New version working good. P.S. I thought I'd let you and Dorian upgrade for free. I think you needed 2 copies, right? Contact me and I'll set you up.


----------

